# Moving to Wiltshire- help!



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi all, would appreciate your advice. I've moved from London to rural Wiltshire and am currently renting. The plan is to now buy outright with my London sale profit. However, my budget is limited. I've heard great things about Frome and am going to investigate this weekend. Looking at what's currently for sale there, I can only afford a newish build, bland and uninspiring but decent enough and close enough to walk to the station for commuting to Bath where I expect to find work. However, my absolute dream character property is in Warminster, which seems to have a bad press, and the C word comes up a lot in terms of its dwellers. The plan was to be on Bath's doorstep, giving easy access to bars, restaurants and culture, whilst living relatively rurally, so the best of both worlds, but I've not been able to find anything. What do you guys think? Dream property vs location? Thanks in advance


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2017)

Spend some time in the area renting. Get a job and then buy when you know the score. 

Don't spunk the house sale money down the pub!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2017)

Niho said:


> Dream property vs location


I've never heard the saying, "Dream property, dream property, dream property".


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

What's the c word? Does it begin with a g?


----------



## keybored (Jul 7, 2017)

I feel like I'm being baited.


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2017)

Frome's in Somerset


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2017)

I live in Trowbridge, work in Warminster and spend a lot of time in Frome. I'll write a comprehensive reply later - at work atm


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah Froome is technically Somerset. Close to Wilts. If you're looking for easy access to Bath, you really want to be on the Western side of Wilts. Maybe have a look at Box on the hill. Very pretty. I was born and grew up in Wiltshire and my Mum still lives there - I always enjoy being back there. Would love to buy somewhere there one day


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah Froome is technically Somerset. Close to Wilts. If you're looking for easy access to Bath, you really want to be on the Western side of Wilts. Maybe have a look at Box on the hill. Very pretty. I was born and grew up in Wiltshire and my Mum still lives there - I always enjoy being back there. Would love to buy somewhere there one day


Maybe you can explain what the c word for 'dwellers' is then?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Maybe you can explain what the c word for 'dwellers' is then?



Not sure. Though I do know someone who lives in Warminster and he is a bit of a cunt.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2017)

Warminster. A bit dull but lots of squaddies and their families. I think that's where the 'c' word comes in. Its not fighting in the streets like in Aldershot and places like that but be prepared for a load of Yorkshire squaddies. Its just... well... DULL. transport links are good, easy drive to Bath, reasonable train and bus service if that takes your fancy

Frome. I love Frome. Id like to live there too but moving is such a bitch. Its got a great music venue in the Cheese and Grain, 2 theatres and a cinema with usherettes. Awesome Farmers market. Some good pubs and restaurants. Excellent rugby club (who I moonlight with) Yeah its got its dodgy side but its a really nice little town. Shit train and bus links. Great if you have a car.

Oddly, its bit of a hot spot for celeb spotting due to nearby country house hotel place. Huey Morgan (FLC) lives in Frome, Johnny Depp has a house there, Victoria Beckham has been spotted in the local Co-op with the kids and if you drive around the lanes you may bump into Jenson Button on his bike when he's visiting his Mum who still lives in Frome.


----------



## TomoT (Jul 7, 2017)

Why not live in Bathampton or Batheaston? Short walk/bus into Bath itself.

Could not recommend Frome enough, beautiful little town


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah Froome is technically Somerset. Close to Wilts. If you're looking for easy access to Bath, you really want to be on the Western side of Wilts. Maybe have a look at Box on the hill. Very pretty. I was born and grew up in Wiltshire and my Mum still lives there - I always enjoy being back there. Would love to buy somewhere there one day


"Technically" in this case means "actually"


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2017)

I think the C word is "Conservative". Which is kind of unavoidable really if you're moving to Wiltshire


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

JTG said:


> I think the C word is "Conservative". Which is kind of unavoidable really if you're moving to Wiltshire


Yet they're happy to move to tory held frome?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2017)

TomoT said:


> Why not live in Bathampton or Batheaston? Short walk/bus into Bath itself.
> 
> Could not recommend Frome enough, beautiful little town


It's quite a walk from there into the centre tbf, if you want walkable , and can afford it, Larkhall would be ok to live in (I grew up there) there is a little square with most of the shops you need, plus a few pubs as well - Larkhall Inn, and The Rose and Crown. Takes about 20/30 minutes or so to walk into town along the London Road. It's also handy for the M4 if you want to get out of there quickly

Batheaston and Bathampton are nice places, a few pubs and shops as well. Otherwise, Fairfield Park (I also lived there) is very walkable into town, it's on the hills above Larkhall - again there are pubs and shops close by.

Or close to Bath, Woolley or Swainswick - if you want more rural.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Yet they're happy to move to tory held frome?


 However  Frome has an entirely independent town council. Its generally known as the People's Republic of Frome...


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I live in Trowbridge, work in Warminster and spend a lot of time in Frome. I'll write a comprehensive reply later - at work atm


Thanks so much!


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> What's the c word? Does it begin with a g?


'Chav'


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

Niho said:


> 'Chav'


Yeah, thought so. Stay in london.

Prick.


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

JTG said:


> Frome's in Somerset


Yup I'm aware, thanks


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah Froome is technically Somerset. Close to Wilts. If you're looking for easy access to Bath, you really want to be on the Western side of Wilts. Maybe have a look at Box on the hill. Very pretty. I was born and grew up in Wiltshire and my Mum still lives there - I always enjoy being back there. Would love to buy somewhere there one day


Thanks very much, appreciated


----------



## chilango (Jul 7, 2017)

Reading is infested with these types. Now, unsurprisingly, I hate Reading. But I hate these fuckers more.


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Warminster. A bit dull but lots of squaddies and their families. I think that's where the 'c' word comes in. Its not fighting in the streets like in Aldershot and places like that but be prepared for a load of Yorkshire squaddies. Its just... well... DULL. transport links are good, easy drive to Bath, reasonable train and bus service if that takes your fancy
> 
> Frome. I love Frome. Id like to live there too but moving is such a bitch. Its got a great music venue in the Cheese and Grain, 2 theatres and a cinema with usherettes. Awesome Farmers market. Some good pubs and restaurants. Excellent rugby club (who I moonlight with) Yeah its got its dodgy side but its a really nice little town. Shit train and bus links. Great if you have a car.
> 
> Oddly, its bit of a hot spot for celeb spotting due to nearby country house hotel place. Huey Morgan (FLC) lives in Frome, Johnny Depp has a house there, Victoria Beckham has been spotted in the local Co-op with the kids and if you drive around the lanes you may bump into Jenson Button on his bike when he's visiting his Mum who still lives in Frome.


Thanks so much!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

I hope you get run over by a chav in a combine whilst you're setting up your gallery or cafe whilst pricing a local out.


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

TomoT said:


> Why not live in Bathampton or Batheaston? Short walk/bus into Bath itself.
> 
> Could not recommend Frome enough, beautiful little town


Thank u!


----------



## Niho (Jul 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> It's quite a walk from there into the centre tbf, if you want walkable , and can afford it, Larkhall would be ok to live in (I grew up there) there is a little square with most of the shops you need, plus a few pubs as well - Larkhall Inn, and The Rose and Crown. Takes about 20/30 minutes or so to walk into town along the London Road. It's also handy for the M4 if you want to get out of there quickly
> 
> Batheaston and Bathampton are nice places, a few pubs and shops as well. Otherwise, Fairfield Park (I also lived there) is very walkable into town, it's on the hills above Larkhall - again there are pubs and shops close by.
> 
> Or close to Bath, Woolley or Swainswick - if you want more rural.


Thanks very much, will take a look


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2017)

Niho said:


> 'Chav'


Ah right, gave you too much credit. Fuck off


----------



## Riklet (Jul 12, 2017)

Youll need to buy the Rural Life compulsary four wheel drive for your daunting daily drive into Bath or Frome. You sound like youd like Bradford on Avon actually - posh Bathy Wiltshire haha.

Everyone says Frome is great but ive never been. Probs plenty of That There London types to compete with btw.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2017)

Niho said:


> 'Chav'



ufff... _Entitled, arrogant and classist_. Dick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2017)

> my absolute dream character property is in Warminster, which seems to have a bad press, and the C word comes up a lot in terms of its dwellers.



The C word that you avoid posting ffs. You know you are a sneery cunt. You think that by not typing it out until someone asks you are a nicer/better human?


----------



## keybored (Jul 12, 2017)

.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 13, 2017)

Riklet said:


> You sound like youd like Bradford on Avon actually - posh Bathy Wiltshire haha.
> 
> Everyone says Frome is great but ive never been. Probs plenty of That There London types to compete with btw.



Oi - I'm from Bradford-on-Avon and I'm not posh. 
You can tell that by the way I instantly assumed the 'c' word was cunt...


----------



## Bilzin (Jan 19, 2020)

Niho said:


> Hi all, would appreciate your advice. I've moved from London to rural Wiltshire and am currently renting. The plan is to now buy outright with my London sale profit. However, my budget is limited. I've heard great things about Frome and am going to investigate this weekend. Looking at what's currently for sale there, I can only afford a newish build, bland and uninspiring but decent enough and close enough to walk to the station for commuting to Bath where I expect to find work. However, my absolute dream character property is in Warminster, which seems to have a bad press, and the C word comes up a lot in terms of its dwellers. The plan was to be on Bath's doorstep, giving easy access to bars, restaurants and culture, whilst living relatively rurally, so the best of both worlds, but I've not been able to find anything. What do you guys think? Dream property vs location? Thanks in advance



If you're ever on the M4 and approaching junction 16 for swindon West, just remember to keep the steering straight ahead and press harder on the accelerator !


----------

